# had prepared/had been preparing



## ritter66

Zdravím všechny v novém roce 

Mohl bych poprosit o porovnání dvou časů (předminulý prostý/předminulý průběhový) v jednom kontextu z knihy, která připravuje na CAE?


I was invited to witness this ceremony beacuse of my support for the Indians over many years as they tried to come to terms with outside culture.

For a period of several days and nights, the villagers *had prepared* *for the evnt. The young man aged fourteen to eighteen, had been listening to stories of the tribe´s history, as well as being taught hunting and survival skills.

** *Osobně bych použil* "had been preparing". *Jaký by zde byl, prosím, rozdíl?

Děkuji mnohokrát za pomoc.


----------



## Peterlegrand

Aj tebe všetko dobré do nového roka 
Nebudem klamať, môj prvý dojem bol taký istý ako ten tvoj tak som ani neodpovedal radšej, ale teraz ma napadlo či to nebude náhodou analógia použitia Past Simple na vyjadrenie skončeného deja v minulosti 
"The Simple Past can be used with a duration which starts and stops in the past. A duration is a longer action often indicated by expressions such as: for two years, for five minutes, all day, all year, etc.
Examples: 

I *lived* in Brazil for two years.
Shauna *studied* Japanese for five years.
They *sat* at the beach all day."
a keďže dotyčný v tom texte rozpráva o minulej udalosti a ten 'proces' prípravy musel predchádzať tú udalosť samotnú použil Past Perfect - krk ale za to nedám možno sa mýlim  musíme asi počkať na niekoho vzdelanejšieho alebo na nativa


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Happy new year to all!
(A) I was invited to witness this ceremony ..... For a period of several days and nights, the villagers *had prepared *for the event. The young man* aged fourteen to eighteen, had been listening to stories of the tribe´s history ... 
_"Předminulý čas jen těžko uvidíte izolovaně. Je vždy závislý na kontextu. Objevuje se totiž výhradně v minulých kontextech, tedy např. při vyprávění příběhů či událostí v minulosti apod. Říká, že nějaká činnost proběhla UŽ předtím." _(source: helpforenglish.cz)

(B) I was invited to witness this ceremony ..... For a period of several days and nights, the villagers *had been preparing *for the event. The young man aged fourteen to eighteen, had been listening to stories of the tribe´s history ...
_"Předminulý čas průběhový vyjadřuje děj, který probíhal po určitou dobu. Při použití tohoto času zdůrazňujeme trvání děje a ne výsledek děje.Tento čas také používáme, chceme-li vyjádřit děj, který vedl k nějakému stavu (k tomu, že něco nějak bylo)._" (source: helpforenglish.cz)

The writer could have used *either* past perfect (_had prepared_) *or* past perfect continuous/progressive (_had been preparing_). If (A) was used, it's because the writer didn't feel the need to stress the duration of the action (preparing for the event), and/or he might also have wished to avoid the stylistically clumsy close repetition of the auxiliaries (_had been preparing ... had been listening ..._)

If the writer *had* wished to stress the duration of the action but also wanted to avoid the clumsy repetition of the auxiliaries, he could have written this:
I was invited to witness this ceremony ..... For a period of several days and nights, the villagers *had been preparing *for the event. The young man aged fourteen to eighteen, *had listened* to stories of the tribe´s history ... 

*[_man_ (_aged 14 - 18_) nebo _men_?]


----------



## Peterlegrand

Thanks for the in-depth response!
Now I'd like to rant a bit if I may  the thing that irritates us non-natives the most I think is the inconsistency in the usage of the tenses. I have been trying to master the tenses for probably as long as I can remember and yet I encounter examples like this where I seem to find two (at times even more) contradictory rules - to be more specific :


Enquiring Mind said:


> Při použití tohoto času zdůrazňujeme trvání děje a ne výsledek děje.


Well, that's all fine but what about sentences like - When I arrived home, I could see that my sister had been crying. Upon looking out of the window, I saw that it had been raining. To me those two sentences seem to express the result of an action/state/condition which would run contrary to what I just quoted. Now technically this could be explained by the second usage of the Past Perfect Continuous - "a good way to show cause and effect" (source) but still isn't that a direct contradiction?
And while we're at the subject of the Past Perfect tenses is there any difference between the sentences - When I went outside I saw that it had rained. and When I went outside I saw that it had been raining.? Or is it again just a matter of preference/dependent on whether the speaker wishes to emphasise the duration or the result of an action?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Byl jsem na cestách, tak se omlouvám za opožděnou odpověd'. Zdá se mi, že se čím dál víc oddalujeme od češtiny, a že se takový dotaz (v naprosto bezvadné angličtině -  ) by měl klást spíš na English-only, kde máte šanci dostat odpověd' od víc než jednoho anglického rodilého mluvčího. O dané problematice už byla taky celá řada vláken zde.

Významový rozdíl mezi předminulým prostým a předminulým průběhovým časem většinou není, a v tomto ohledu bývají tyto časy vzájemně vyměnitelné.
_When I arrived home, I could see that my sister had cried._ Taková věta se moc neříká, protože plakání bývá opakované (ne jednorázové) nebo na delší dobu, a zrovna na vyjádření této nuance máme spadlý z nebe a na míru ušitý slovesný čas past perfect continuous.
_When I arrived home, I could see that my sister had been crying_ - sestra (předtím) plakala, plakání se odehralo a skončilo už dřiv, než jsem přišel, a v průběhu svého trvání (pravděpodobně) pokračovalo, a (pravděpodobně) se opakovalo.

S vazbou "had rained"/"had been raining" je to totéž. Dešt'/pršení není jednorázový nebo momentální děj. Ovšem "I could see that it had rained" je zcela normální, a tím se zaměřujeme na výsledek deště - chodník je mokrý, a ne třeba na to, že průběh deště mi nějak vadil, nebo že bych si byl průběhu deště vůbec všímal.



> ... the thing *(about Czech  and Slovak )* that irritates *us* non-natives ...


----------



## Peterlegrand

Ďakujem pekne za odpoveď .
Mimochodom dúfam, že nejako príliš nevadí, keď tu píšem po slovensky - mne osobne príde že si Slováci a Česi vždy bez problémov rozumejú a aj ich kultúry sú navzájom dosť prepojené - samozrejme zopár slov sa nájde (koště - metla, balón - lopta, borůvky - čučoriedky..) ktorých si je aj tak väčšina vedomá alebo sa ich rýchlo naučia
Ešte by taktiež veľmi rád vyjadril obdiv a zložil pomyselný klobúk pred Enquiring Mind - rozprávať prefektnou češtinou, ruštinou, francúzštinou aj slovenčinou je nesmierny úspech (chcel som povedať no mean feat ale neviem nato nájsť žiaden synonymický výraz D). Musím povedať, že v živote som nevidel angličina, ktorý by vedel tak dobre po česky - alebo celkovo tak dobre hocakým slovanským jazykom, ktoré sú známe svojou ťažkosťou a náročnosťou - naozaj ma to až udivuje vidieť češtinu (bez akejkoľvek chyby ešte musím podotknúť)  (uff a keby len češtinu.. ) od angličana. Kebyže to nemáte na profile ani by ma nenapadlo, že nie ste Čech. Fakt máte môj obdiv. Nenapísali ste niekde náhodou kde a ako ste sa tak perfektne naučili toľko jazykov? By ma to aj celkom zaujímalo.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Děkuji, pane Petře! Jste až moc shovívavý . Perfektní - tak to nevím . Vím, že dělám chyby, ale nevím jaké ...


> ...a ako ste sa tak perfektne naučili toľko jazykov?


 Jedině tvrdou dřínou!


----------

